# Sharpening Jointer Knives



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All,
I made this video a couple of months ago. It seems to get views pretty steadily, so that might mean it is of some use to fellow woodworkers!
I live far from any city, so it is a pain to send knives out to get sharpened or go buy new knives. I found a guy on the internet who made [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue ! important]chisel[/COLOR][/COLOR] sharpening jigs from a big block of teflon. Using that same idea, I made a larger one out of hard maple to accommodate a 6” jointer knife. Have been using that setup for a few years now, and get good results. Has saved me some time and expense. So here is the video. Maybe it will help some of you!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxN5P8AHNiw


----------

